# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Turtle in Barbuda

## markantigua

This turtle came ashore yesterday in Barbuda to lay her eggs, close to the Lighthouse Bay Hotel.The manager there took the video of it. Hit the link below. Enjoy !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5IBXIvHzMM

----------

